# Scheels and Howa packages



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

Another rifle question... what kind of quality is in the packaged scopes - i believe they are 'nikka' or something to that effect? Given the price of their packages, I'm assumming they're a 100.00 scope. However, if they approach the level of a Nikon Prostaff, for *my* purposes, it would be just fine.

Thanks.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Junk they approach barfska and swifts which are good for paper wieghts


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In my opinion the scopes they put on package rifles are junk. Most are not in the $100 range, more like $29.99-39.99. Same goes for the scope mounts, most are junk.

This is one of the most important areas of your rifle system, and not a place to cheap out.

Forget the packages, buy the rifle naked, then get quality optics and mounts.

huntin1


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

I WOULD AGREE ON THE PACKAGE DEALS BUT I RECENTLY BOUGHT A REM 700 that came as a package with a 3x9 remington scope on it. the first thing i did was swap scopes at home with a leopould. any way, i had a n extra rifle that i did'nt have a scope for so i mounted that cheap scope on it and am way suprised.it shoots awesome and tracks perfectly. don't know how durable is will be but so far a coulpe hundred rounds and no trouble whatsoever


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

the howa rifle packegas have nikko stirling 3-10x42 scopes on them i cant remember the exact model but they are around 150 to buy separatly and have won optics of the year awards from a few different magazines i would give it a try you could always check out legacy sports .com for more info on the pkg deals


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Did the Nikko Stirling actually win the award, or did they just donate X amount of $$$ to the NRA and were "given" the award, in it's price range of course! I have heard decent things about them, but have never looked through one.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Guns and Ammo put a counter sniper on the front of their rag so awards mean nothing. they are junk just as any other cheap *** chinese scope is junk.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KurtR said:


> Guns and Ammo put a counter sniper on the front of their rag so awards mean nothing. they are junk just as any other cheap a$$ chinese scope is junk.


I completely agree. Their awards have become a joke and mean little to nothing in reality. They are too worried about advertisement sales to actually tell you any negative aspects of a product and it seems the award winners are those who are typical sponsors/advertisers.


----------



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

Found a used Winchester M70 in 30-06, w/ a Leupold vxii. Bought it this week.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i had the same question myself. so last time i was at big r i looked thru one, and then i looked thru a bushnell. the nikko was clear for its price, a bit fuzzy, too fuzzy for me when it would be going on a varmint/predator gun. the bushnell was very clear to me, how ever i didnt compare the bushnell to anything other than the nikko.


----------

